# D* tech says OTA only get 480i Signal....



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

and that their HD MPEG-2 signal is better. I laughed in his face practically. My OTA signal is better than thier HD signal.

I showed him that my Panasonic Plasma shows the input signal that the OTA and D* Dish are sending. 5 OTA networks are broadcasting in 720p and 1 network in 1080i.

He said that's just my TV in mode. I informed him my TV does this automatically and I cannot change it.

I showed him both OTA and D* HD and he was shocked, but still claimed that Networks only send digital signals in 480i Digital.

Yet prime time shows are coming in 16:9 ratio and sharp as can be and in 720 or 1080i according to my TV. Also programs guide says their shows are in HDTV.

Now we was not shocked that the OTA 480i signal was better than D* SD 480i signal.

So anyone know about the OTA signals not being 720p 1080i?

I am in the Miami-Ft. Lauderdale market.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

gio12 said:


> and that their HD MEP-2 sginal is better. I laughed in his face pratically. My OTA signal is better than their HD signal.


After laughing I might have sent him back to his employer and asked for a person that knew what he was talking about.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Geeez. If you're going to post this same thread in more than one forum at least have the decency to run spell check on it the 2nd time. You just did a cut and paste from the one you posted over at the TCF. Reading posts with that many spelling errors gives me a headache.:nono2:


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

captain_video said:


> Geeez. If you're going to post this same thread in more than one forum at least have the decency to run spell check on it the 2nd time. You just did a cut and paste from the one you posted over at the TCF. Reading posts with that many spelling errors gives me a headache.:nono2:


Looks like it got cleaned up.


----------

